# Introducing myself and Mistletoe



## sunshine9 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi everyone!
I'm a 2nd year vet student who just adopted her first cat ever! I was told she's a Russian blue mix, she's got the most beautiful grey coat and the biggest green eyes! I adopted her from a nearby shelter. She is 5 months old now, but was found at around 4 weeks of age. She had an injured paw that was full of maggots. They were able to save most of her leg and paw, they only had to remove 1 toe. I fell in love with her as soon as I walked into the shelter. she came right up to the cage purring and grooming me. She wouldn't let me leave her cage. I had actually gone to the shelter to look at a 10week old Russian blue kitten but this girl won me over. She doesn't leave my side now. She is a purring machine. 
I thought I would join this group since I know most of the veterinary stuff or at least, I'm learning it. But I've never been owned by a cat so I am definitely going to need some help.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! 

That is such a cute story and that is how it usually happens too! And you got it right, you are owned by your cat, not the other way around. Hope to see some pics of this green eyed kitty soon


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome sunshine9 and Mistletoe (it is your baby's name, right). You have such a sweet introductory story! I cannot but congratulate you and look forward to seeing pictures and hearing stories. 
It looks like you and Mistletoe are meant to be together for an eternity


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome aboard! Stick around, your knowledge could be very valuable to us. :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

(good point, Padunk 8) )


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kittygirl (Jan 20, 2004)

awwwwwwwww i am sure ur kitty is adorable i am very happy 4 ya i hope u enjoy ur kitten


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome your kitty sounds lovely hope you can show us some pics


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Your kitty sounds beautiful.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Please check the date. This topic was started and ended in December.


----------

